# Mizuno National Fitting Centre Glasgow



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 13, 2010)

Had an appointment for a fitting at Glasgow this morning. I am wanting to replace my faithful but ageing MX 23 irons. Decided the Rifle 6.0 shafts are a little too stiff now my 40 something body is creaking a little. 
Open minded to choice of new irons, but really keen to see which shaft the optimiser gadget recommended. Had a good warm up then hit the shots with the gadget which came up with Dynamic Gold S300 as 1st choice.
Fitter suggested try the new MP63. Beautiful looking club, the pictures don't do it justice. Felt nice and the shots I hit with it very nice and solid, 161 yard carry average on a cool wet day.
Took out the MP53, again lovely looking club. Flushed every shot with this club, felt sensational and 5 yards further in the air than the 63. It flew a little higher but I hit a fairly low ball anyway so no worries on that front.
Sorted out grip thickness, preference for full cord and lie angle on the board and session completed.
Fitter knew his stuff, shaft recommendation produced a feel and flight that I was more than happy with and job done. 

Will be discussing price with my club pro tomorrow and then ordering the 53's.

From a visual point of view it would be tempting to go for the 63, but why make the game harder, this iron is less forgiving and the name of the game is to go as low as you can not how sexy your kit looks!


----------



## Ethan (Sep 13, 2010)

You could go for a mixed set, 53 down to 6 iron and 63s below. The new family styling of them allows this, and all Mizunos are sold per iron anyway.


----------



## haplesshacker (Sep 13, 2010)

Great stuff.

I guess that playing off 4, you have a very repeatable swing, which no doubt makes the fitters job so much easier.

I would agree that the clubs do look so much better in real life than in any pictures though.


----------



## jammydodger (Sep 13, 2010)

Similar experience when getting my irons. Went for the 57's instead of the 62's and the s300 shafts won out over the 5.5 and 6.0's

Incidentally the ball fight on them is superb and couldnt really ask for better

Hope you enjoy them


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 13, 2010)

You could go for a mixed set, 53 down to 6 iron and 63s below. The new family styling of them allows this, and all Mizunos are sold per iron anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Thought about going down that route but to be honest I would prefer to keep them all the same.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 13, 2010)

Similar experience when getting my irons. Went for the 57's instead of the 62's and the s300 shafts won out over the 5.5 and 6.0's

Incidentally the ball fight on them is superb and couldnt really ask for better

Hope you enjoy them
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, looking forward to trying them out


----------



## thecraw (Sep 13, 2010)

Was it Graeme who fitted you?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think it was


----------



## thecraw (Sep 13, 2010)

He's a decent spud and a dam fine golfer. Plays off about scratch I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 13, 2010)

Seemed a decent bloke and not a bad salesman! If I had not got a set of vokey wedges a couple of months back I would have got the MPT11's. Seriously tempted...


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2010)

Mp 53' s look great. I have mp 52's but as they are less than a year old i think i will have to keep them a bit longer   

I have managed to drop from 13 to 9 since i bought them, so perhaps i could justify a change ?

I was fitted at New Malden, and they were excellent there as well. Very professional and no pressure to buy.


----------



## slugger (Oct 12, 2010)

how much did the session cost at the Glasgow centre?


----------



## Ethan (Oct 12, 2010)

how much did the session cost at the Glasgow centre?
		
Click to expand...

Â£0. Same at the English and Welsh National Fitting Centres.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 12, 2010)

Update on the MP53's. Had the clubs a couple of weeks now and I have spent a fair bit of time on the practice ground with them. We have had a lot of rain in the last few weeks up here in west cumbria and Workington where I play is very wet underfoot at the moment. Despite hitting off wet and heavy turf the feeling off the clubface is superb. Really pleased with the shaft choice, the ball is flying arrow straight on a fairly penetrating trajectory. A minor tweak is required with the wedge and possibly 9 iron, these need to be a slightly flatter lie angle as they feel a little upright at address and ball flight confirmed this.

Played the links at Seascale on Saturday and this was easily my best ball striking round of the season, a combination perhaps of the new irons and beautiful links turf.

All in all I think the MP53 is a superb iron.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 13, 2010)

Enjoyed reading this post, its made me daydream of getting fitted for some new clubs and what the fitter may find in my swing.

out of interest, what handicap were you when you got the MX 23s and were you fitted for them too?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 14, 2010)

Enjoyed reading this post, its made me daydream of getting fitted for some new clubs and what the fitter may find in my swing.

out of interest, what handicap were you when you got the MX 23s and were you fitted for them too? [/quote ]

 I think I was off 5 at the time, had a 15 year old set of Ping Eye 2's. 

I was fitted for them and they have been a good investment, I reckon they were a really good balance of players iron/game improvement iron.

If you are thinking of getting new clubs custom fitting is the only way to go in my view.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BROOKIE (Oct 16, 2010)

can anyone give me some advice?Im playing with Mizuno mx17
Ive had them for 3 years and gone from 24 to 12 handicap in
that time.Now,I want to change to the mx 300,I like the look and everything about them,the problem is ..Ive bought single 6 iron with project x shaft and I cant hit it as good as my mx 17 dynaflex true temper irons


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 16, 2010)

I think one of the benefits of going to a Mizuno fitting centre is they will have a huge selection of shafts available to try and so could find the best fit for the head of club you want


----------



## richart (Oct 16, 2010)

can anyone give me some advice?Im playing with Mizuno mx17
Ive had them for 3 years and gone from 24 to 12 handicap in
that time.Now,I want to change to the mx 300,I like the look and everything about them,the problem is ..Ive bought single 6 iron with project x shaft and I cant hit it as good as my mx 17 dynaflex true temper irons
		
Click to expand...


If your playing off 12 don't discount the new mp53's or mp58's. If you go a Mizuno fitting centre you can give them all a go with all the different shafts.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 16, 2010)

can anyone give me some advice?Im playing with Mizuno mx17
Ive had them for 3 years and gone from 24 to 12 handicap in
that time.Now,I want to change to the mx 300,I like the look and everything about them,the problem is ..Ive bought single 6 iron with project x shaft and I cant hit it as good as my mx 17 dynaflex true temper irons
		
Click to expand...

Could just be down to the shaft. The Project X do, I believe, give a more penetrating flight than most so that may be the difference. Get along to a fitter and they'll sort you in no time.


----------



## BROOKIE (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice gents,the fitters it is..


----------

